

Our world is turning into the one depicted in Ray Bradbury's "The Murderer" - brevityness
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Murderer

======
kevinstubbs
I'd love to hear your reasons why. Keep in mind that the population of tech
savvy people in the world, of which we both belong to, is a tiny percent of
the worldwide population. Tens of millions (maybe even billons? Please correct
me) of people are struggling just to survive. I believe that the 'our world'
you're thinking of is middle class+ and teens with regular access to computers
(how many are there, really?)

~~~
andrewdotnich
The OP did say 'our world', not 'the world.' In that context, I'm inclined to
believe he's pretty right!

